# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Yleisfillari plussakelin ajoihin

## mikidi

Kaipaisin vinkkejä uuden kaluston valintaan, kevättä 2021 silmällä pitäen.

Ajot noin 70% asfalttia, 30% hiekkatietä ja satunaisesti oikeaa soratietä mökkimaastossa. Pyörää ei ole tarkoitus käyttää talvella.
Budjetti on siellä 1,5k€.

Tutkinnan alla on ollut nyt ainakin: canyon grail, kona rove ja cube nuroad race. Kaikki alumiinirungolla. 

Yllä olevat mallit menevät nyt gravel kategoriaan, mutta löytyykö joltain merkiltä maantiepyöriä, jossa olisi rennompi ajoasento, siihen menisi tarpeen tullen vähän leveämmät kumit ja kestäisi mökkitieryökytyksen? esim. canyon endurace?

Pääpointit siis:
-mukava/rento ajoasento
-32-40mm kumille sopiva vanne
-thru axel
-ei se halvin osasarja (jos mahdollista tolla budjetilla)

Kokemusta vain vannejarruista, joten olisko levyt sitten edistysaskel?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Puskis

> Kokemusta vain vannejarruista, joten olisko levyt sitten edistysaskel?



Mekaaniset levyjarrut mahdollisesti ei oo edistysaskel. Toisaalta kun ei talvella kerran aja, niin jäätymistä ei tarvitse pelätä, mut tuolla budjetilla saanee joiltain valmistajilta esim. GRX:ää osasarjaksi.

----------


## nure

Hyvä mekaaninen teholta samaa luokkaa kuin useat hydraulinen, hieman enemmän joutuu puristamaan mutta eikös normi henkilö moiseen pysty.
Nykyään kaikki gravelit levyillä joten tuskin pohdinnan aihetta... Toisaaltaan vannejarru toiminut vuosikymmeniä niin miten se nyt yhtäkkiä tehottomaksi muuttuu

----------

